# St Pauls Carnival 2014 - Sat 5th July



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

After going for the first time last year im definitely going to try and come back for more this year

No much info out there yet but time at least to get the date in your diary


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

Is one of the ones we discussed before Ska? It looks good. I will have to think about it.


----------



## wiskey (May 19, 2014)

I think we're going to be moving house that weekend


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

Nooooooooooo waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2014)

I'd pop over the bridge for that


----------



## Gerry1time (May 19, 2014)

I'm determined not to overdo it on the rum too early on in the day this time.


----------



## klang (May 19, 2014)

i'm up for this *consults diary*


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2014)

It'll be too crowded, the weather will be too hot or too wet, there will be rubbish everywhere, the music will be too loud or not loud enough, and you'll probably get stuck by the shittest sound system because that's where all your mates are, missing the good stuff on the other side of St Pauls. You'll wait ages for your mates to find you, only for them to turn up just as you were about to leave. Just when you do find somewhere good to hang out, you'll find out your mates are either on the other side of the carnival or they'll have got too hot, too pissed, too fucked on pills, or just got too bored and gone down the pub. It'll be the best thing you've ever gone to or the most overrated. It will be the best/worst it's been since X years ago, and you'll probably have either the most banging night out or the shittest night out of your entire year.


----------



## Geri (May 19, 2014)

I never go, I'm not keen on it at all. Despite this my friend asks me every year "Are you going to carnival?" and I say "Yeah, might do..."


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

nogojones said:


> I'd pop over the bridge for that


ddraig?


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

last year i got the megabus, arrived at about 2pm, then got the first megabus home, 4am, and woke up at victoria at 6am... am prepared to do that again, but if any londoners have a better idea i'm all ears!


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ddraig?


Ta
Should do if not at surplus fest!


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Ta
> Should do if not at surplus fest!


see you there then 

Surplus Festival: Three-day event in Ceredigion scrapped
Plans to hold a three-day music festival in Ceredigion have been scrapped after organisers withdrew their application.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-mid-wales-27131247
(sorry to break the bad news)


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2014)

nah! they got a new site!
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/surplus-festival-2014.319762/


----------



## Chemical needs (May 19, 2014)

Am definitely going to this having been to the last few! Shame about the midnight curfew though.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

Chemical needs said:


> Am definitely going to this having been to the last few! Shame about the midnight curfew though.


oh no! is that definite?

ETA: supposedly its to "save money" 

Organisers say the event, which is expected to draw about 100,000 spectators to the heart of inner city Bristol, will officially end at midnight instead of 2am to save money.
http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Midnig...1080788-detail/story.html#WP0S0qb4PvojjpKd.99


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

Chemical needs said:


> Am definitely going to this having been to the last few! Shame about the midnight curfew though.



Midnight?  They are doing better than Notting Hill does then. I am pretty sure we can find an afters.


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2014)

Been once i dont like crowds much tho. If theres pre meet in pub ill come to that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> It'll be too crowded, the weather will be too hot or too wet, there will be rubbish everywhere, the music will be too loud or not loud enough, and you'll probably get stuck by the shittest sound system because that's where all your mates are, missing the good stuff on the other side of St Pauls. You'll wait ages for your mates to find you, only for them to turn up just as you were about to leave. Just when you do find somewhere good to hang out, you'll find out your mates are either on the other side of the carnival or they'll have got too hot, too pissed, too fucked on pills, or just got too bored and gone down the pub. It'll be the best thing you've ever gone to or the most overrated. It will be the best/worst it's been since X years ago, and you'll probably have either the most banging night out or the shittest night out of your entire year.




Sounds just like any carnival experience if you don't have a little personal plan of not waiting/wasting/trying to be with all your best friends for that certain best track ever at the best sound system ever. TBH I often go to Notting Hill carnival alone, meet people if possible but usually have the best time just plotting up somewhere and enjoying myself with randoms.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 19, 2014)

YES


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Midnight?  They are doing better than Notting Hill does then. I am pretty sure we can find an afters.


yeah it normally goes till 2am <proper! 
 Theres a lot going on in terms of afterparties but being inside just isnt the same....


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2014)

Would absolutely *love* to sample St Pauls and associated shenanigans, and strung out's post really sells it  ....

But like ddraig I'm committed to staying in Wales on relevant weekend and doing that Surplus thing ....


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

I'm going to have a busy day but will hopefully get some time out to enjoy myself. Will be supervising a youth group in the parade then working a jerk chicken stall which will be raising money for the charity I work for. If anyone is feeling hungry and anywhere near City Road we will be based at the Dockland Settlement/Youth Centre, profits will go towards this: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Docklands-Youth-Centre/591200297595346


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Midnight?  They are doing better than Notting Hill does then. I am pretty sure we can find an afters.



It used to be an all-nighter but has become a victim of its own success. Publicity about what's going on is minimal beforehand but as I hear of stuff I will post it in this thread.


----------



## JTG (Jun 7, 2014)

Change of commitments mean I can go after all 
Shame about the stupid early curfew. 
Any of the rigs got line ups out yet?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm going - it'll be my first time too. Have booked train tickets and hotel already.  Was reading your the old thread on this just the other day for ideas.

If any locals / regulars want to point me in the direction of the best places please do! I'm staying right next door to Bristol Temple Meads, hope that's a sensible place to be situated!


----------



## Enviro (Jun 10, 2014)

If you like roots/ reggae/ dub reggae type musics then Negus melody is a sure fire winner. I'd recommend ear plugs if you like rig hugging. I will certainly be at Negus for a good portion of the day, and will be hugging the rig if I remember my ear plugs!


----------



## Enviro (Jun 11, 2014)

I think the Dubkasm rig which was at Malcom X last year was good. I think it was the Dubkasm people I saw a couple of years back near to a small park, on a small rig, but they were hammering out very subby rootsy digidub and had excellent trumpet playing and a ~10/11 year old girl doing shout outs and chatting on the mic, and it was awesome!!!  I think the main dude in Dubkasm came from Negus... Hmm not sure if it was Dubkasm the other year - I have a photo with DJ Locks behind the decks? ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah Dubkasm would be great - is there a sound system map at all? Would also like to hear some dancehall.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 23, 2014)

bump - any info on where rigs are etc?


----------



## Enviro (Jun 23, 2014)

The lack of info is pretty shocking ... Though I do know that my mates are doing a mighty ravey linkup behind the canteen at the Lakota end of City Road. They're bringing their Void Incubus rig! I am literally quivering in anticipation!  Negus has been on William Street the last few years... Dubkasm was at the Malcom X Centre last year...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fucksticks, I wanted to go this year, but I foolishly was convinced to work a festival I have no desire to go to.

DOH!


----------



## Enviro (Jun 25, 2014)

Doh! Indeed! I've been waiting all year for it since the last one and there was no way that anything was going to come between me and awesome carnival action! (Except family emergencies, poor organisation, work commitments or loss of limbs ... though I was prepared to stick two fingers up at work and skank'n'hop should I have lost one of my legs )


----------



## Enviro (Jun 26, 2014)

Enviro said:


> ... They're bringing their Void Incubus rig! I am literally quivering in anticipation! ...



Looks like this is not happening now.  Gutted.

Ah well, there'll be plenty more sub bass to be had at Negus


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


>


anyone know the street name for the carpark and court please


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2014)

read that the organisers are having some official bars and are asking that everyone buy at least one drink from their stall to help raise funds towards their costs - will definitely do that


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2014)

ska invita said:


> anyone know the street name for the carpark and court please


Car Park: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4614128,-2.589464,57m/data=!3m1!1e3
The old Coroner's Court is the steep roofed older building just to the West, backing onto the adjoining car park.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2014)

The Green Stage line-up features the BRISTOL REGGAE ORCHESTRA, ska and reggae band SMOKESTACK SHAKERS, Afro Caribbean dance band BARAKA, reggae/dancehall act DA FUCHAMAN, a reggae showcase featuring Bristol’s URI GREEN & THE SEEDS, SPLITZ and MAD SAM, winding up with FUTURE DUB ORCHESTRA, plus BLACKOUT JA and friends.The Windrush stage will feature a mixed platter of DJs throughout the day and the Mandela’s Hideaway Children’s Area includes a guest appearance from RASTA MOUSE.

The Red Bull Music Academy (RBMA) will be curating a stage this year taking over St Pauls park between 12pm and 9pm with a line-up including SOUL II SOUL founder JAZZIE B, REDLIGHT B2B with TODDLA T, international production duo JUS NOW, DJ KRUST, Bristol bassmen MY NU LENG, NEW YORK TRANSIT AUTHORITY, DEBRUIT and GOTSOME.

Sound systems this year include
:INVASION SOUND - outside Dad’s Cabs
NEGUS MELODY - William Street
AS IT IS TV - Davey Street
KING KONG - Winkworth Place
UNIQUE STAR - Campbell Street
GHETTO FORCE - Princess Street
KIDS COMPANY - Brighton Street
RAIDERS 32 - Denbigh Street
X-CALIBUR - Argyle Road
SOUL2SOLE - Wilder Street
DADDY CRUKUS - Davey Street

The carnival 'Masquerade' will leave Portland Square at noon, then heads up Dean Street, Brigstocke Road, Ashley Road, City Road, and back into Brigstocke Road. Performers will then return to Portland Square and put on their presentations in front of the stage. - See more at: http://www.reggaechapter.com/node/3993#sthash.h68UaJo8.dpuf


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2014)

Best map i can find so far - bit small


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Fucksticks, I wanted to go this year, but I foolishly was convinced to work a festival I have no desire to go to.
> 
> DOH!


surplus fest?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2014)

Going to add unofficial string ups + and things not listed on teh map as i find them...
Friday: Massai Warrior Sound is playing Jah Tubbys at Trinity.





Tubbys back on Argyle Road for carnival on Saturday

Massai Warrior back on Saturday in the car park area of the Malcolm X centre's car park just off City Road and Ashley Road (by the mini Roundabout)

Brighton Street Stage powered by Lion Pulse Sound *https://www.facebook.com/events/303557469806188/?ref=3&ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular*

I wonder how much the midnight curfew will be respected? I have a feeling maybe not...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2014)

Thinking about heading to this as an afterparty...

Soul, Funk and all that junk....
The Plough Inn Easton / entry is free






am i right in thinking The Plough is the pub associated with the Easton Cowboys and girls?


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 30, 2014)

*


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2014)

all set, coach booked etc - if anyone fancies meeting up PM me
after party at the plough goes on till 2am btw <think ill be going to that


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2014)

Text Donations To help raise funds for the carnival, we have relaunched our text donation service. You can make a donation simply by texting ‘CARN45‘ followed by the amount you’d like to donate (including £ sign) to 70070. For example, to donate £5 you would send ‘CARN45 £5‘ to 70070.
The text message is free and will not come out of your inclusive messages. St Pauls Carnival (registered charity 1136561) will receive all of your text donation. Please make sure that you have the bill payer’s permission before making this donation.

Well worth sticking a fiver in


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2014)

Can anyone see wahts on at the The Star and Garter - they dont seem to have a website


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 3, 2014)

What's a good sound system for dub? Previous years I've just kinda wandered about aimlessly, which I love doing by the way, but wouldn't mind having some sort of vague plan of what I wanna hear and by vague I mean extremely vague.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> What's a good sound system for dub? Previous years I've just kinda wandered about aimlessly, which I love doing by the way, but wouldn't mind having some sort of vague plan of what I wanna hear and by vague I mean extremely vague.


Negus Melody William St.
just around teh corner is Massai Warrior in  the car park area of the Malcolm X centre's car park just off City Road and Ashley Road (by the mini Roundabout)
and Jah Tubbys on an unofficial string up on Argyle Street
these three soudns are basically the reason im going


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's a mahoosive map!


----------



## strung out (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll be having a barbecue round a mate's on Badminton Road all afternoon I think (just above Mandela's hideaway on the map). Should be handy for using toilets and nipping out to brave the crowds occasionally.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 3, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Negus Melody William St.
> just around teh corner is Massai Warrior in  the car park area of the Malcolm X centre's car park just off City Road and Ashley Road (by the mini Roundabout)
> and Jah Tubbys on an unofficial string up on Argyle Street
> these three soudns are basically the reason im going



Do you know anymore on the unofficial stuff? It's those ones I like the most. There was a stack last year precariously perched in someone's front yard with a geeza on the decks in his living belching out the most filthiest drum n bass I've heard in a while


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Do you know anymore on the unofficial stuff? It's those ones I like the most. There was a stack last year precariously perched in someone's front yard with a geeza on the decks in his living belching out the most filthiest drum n bass I've heard in a while


i have a feeling he'll be back


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 3, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i have a feeling he'll be back



Hehe I love that more than anything else about carnival. I don't tend to bother with the day time. Instead I head down about 7 and just walk around people watching, stopping for a dance a bit and then moving on to another sound system.  I like how it's just not that crowded either, not in the sense of a crush anyway.  I'm actually quite excited this year, more so than any other year for some reason.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 3, 2014)

Have fun all  definately can't make it this time.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)

think im coming down with some kind of  bug  ffs.


----------



## Enviro (Jul 4, 2014)

Fight that shit off! Dose up with vitamin C, eat oranges, stock up on anti runny nose stuff, do whatever it takes!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)

Enviro said:


> Fight that shit off! Dose up with vitamin C, eat oranges, stock up on anti runny nose stuff, do whatever it takes!


im on it - going to sit in the sun for a bit now - typical thing, ive been hanging on for some time off and by the time it comes you get a bit run down - not full blown yet so theres still hope.  fucking annoying - i need full strength for tomorrow


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 5, 2014)

Just getting in the bath, got some people to pick up from bus station,.some rum punch to make.
..then I'm there. My man lives a stones throw away so plan is to manage it in 3 parts..


Looking for places to dance till the early hours......


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 6, 2014)

Well after 18 Glastonburies, we finally managed to make it to our first ever Carnival yesterday!  

Our day trip in Bristol was even more chilled than normal (and less pricey, because we had better things to do for once than visit the wonderful pubs)

We liked. A lot


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 6, 2014)

Enjoyed it but for some reason not as much as other times.  Sound systems just didn't seem to be as good this year, was the volume lower? Seemed more packed than usual to me too.  Still, good fun though.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Enjoyed it but for some reason not as much as other times.  Sound systems just didn't seem to be as good this year, was the volume lower? Seemed more packed than usual to me too.  Still, good fun though.


 
I reckon it must have been quieter than usual as I couldn't hear a thing over in Eastville.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

Dont like to take photos when i go out but i had to get picture of this, the old snooker cue with a plastic bag and two balloon totem pole



and just for ddraig, the red dragon flying proud, also over at Jah Tubbys


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2014)

Had fun then ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

got there around 4.30pm, happy to see nothing but sun over bristol, went over to check out the red bull stage but there was a queue around the block to get in on a one in one out basis, so obviously fuck that.

went over to Negus Meldoy next but an MC with too much guinness export was on the mic and got a bit shouty - not what yo uwant from a roots sounds - so checked Massai Warrior next, wasnt really feeling it there, then headed over to London's Jah Tubbys on Argyl Road and it was great vibes there all the way, great music and lovely crowd, so much so that i stayed there pretty much all day, only heading back to Masai for the last hour.

Tubbys set has such a crystal clear sound, it really is impressive, ive only heard Iration hit those sweet sub spots in comparison, and i think overall Tubbys sound is more pleasant to hear - not at all harsh on any spectrum.

Spent the last hour over at Massai Warrior who play the modern digi stuff really well, and that goes down a storm with the bristol crowd, who have got to get some kind of prize for messiness and commitment.   Thats the nicest part of the day for me is the people, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone whose just there feeling out of place and spectating, seems to me like everyone is on it and on something. Madness.

Went to a garden party directly opposite Malcolm X Center who had a serious soundsystem set up and were banging out some very good neurofunk DnB...left there at 3 and seemed to be a lot of police waiting outside wondering whether to move in.... if anyone knows anything about the aftermath of that i'd be curious. Wanted to go to the Plough but looking at the map it looked quite far away and i didnt have the legs.

Shame about the midnight curfew, i doubt it'll ever go back to 2am - the direction of curfews only seems to go earlier, not later.
I cant see how it was any cheaper to finish a 2am - whatever it is the organisers are paying for had to keep being paid for till the sun came up id have thought


Rutita1 said:


> Had fun then ska invita


thanks Ruti, yeah it was great fun, but im not sure ive got another coach mission in me for next year...would be nice to get there a day early and be able to relax in and out of it.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2014)

I heard that the Carnival Punks stage got shut down by the police.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

failed to meet up with anyone though - the mobile network was overloaded for most of the day which didnt help

two tunes that sounded particulary powerful on Tubbys


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2014)

That was fun

Not loving the increasingly heavy manners mind


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

6 separate stabbings supposedly


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2014)

ska invita said:


> 6 separate stabbings supposedly



It's always been a feature... And why I usually clear off after dark.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 6, 2014)

I actually got a bit of grief this time.  Nothing major but some steroid munching arsehole gave me a mouthful for 'barging' him, bit difficult not to barge him when he was standing still and I was getting pushed by the moving crowd next to one of the stages.  I still do not understand that level of macho bollocks and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

sorry to hear that DC....i saw a fight with more steroid nutters, shirts off, down on Stokes Croft too, though that was at the more traditional time of 3.30am...ive never had any problems at carnivals but sticking close to roots sounds is usually guaranteed to keep you out of the way of these idiots

i dont think nightfall makes it worse - i dont know when these stabbing occurred but they were just as likely in daylight. Certainly NH carnival, everything happens in daytime. Last year was my first time at St Pauls, and i was a bit shocked by my the messy scene that was already there by 4pm, so i was a bit wary of what nighttime would bring, but in fact nighttime felt that bit mellower than the blazing afternoon sun, and that was true this time too.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2014)

The press reports say they happened in the evening.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

evening doesnt mean night had fallen - it doesnt get dark till nearly 10... at least one was around 6pm as i saw the ambulance and police dealing with it


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 6, 2014)

ska invita said:


> sorry to hear that DC....i saw a fight with more steroid nutters, shirts off, down on Stokes Croft too, though that was at the more traditional time of 3.30am...ive never had any problems at carnivals but sticking close to roots sounds is usually guaranteed to keep you out of the way of these idiots
> 
> i dont think nightfall makes it worse - i dont know when these stabbing occurred but they were just as likely in daylight. Certainly NH carnival, everything happens in daytime. Last year was my first time at St Pauls, and i was a bit shocked by my the messy scene that was already there by 4pm, so i was a bit wary of what nighttime would bring, but in fact nighttime felt that bit mellower than the blazing afternoon sun, and that was true this time too.



Yeah it was the first time I've had problems there and this was my 3rd year.  I can't even remember where it was as it was so crushed! Did it seem busier to you than last year? I had a great time last year precisely because it seemed mellower.  I did squeeze my way down to tubby's system but there were no tunes playing  either that or it was so crowded, everywhere, that the general din drowned it out or the music was just quieter, the only time I really heard music properly was round the stages and they seemed quiet too.  I have my suspicions they were, either that or I'm going deaf! but I think it has something to do with the new curfew.  The idea that it saves money to end it two hours earlier is utter bollocks.  Still had a good time though but I think I can take it or leave it next year.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah it was the first time I've had problems there and this was my 3rd year.  I can't even remember where it was as it was so crushed! Did it seem busier to you than last year? I had a great time last year precisely because it seemed mellower.  I did squeeze my way down to tubby's system but there were no tunes playing  either that or it was so crowded, everywhere, that the general din drowned it out or the music was just quieter, the only time I really heard music properly was round the stages and they seemed quiet too.  I have my suspicions they were, either that or I'm going deaf! but I think it has something to do with the new curfew.  The idea that it saves money to end it two hours earlier is utter bollocks.  Still had a good time though but I think I can take it or leave it next year.


felt the same amount of people to me but its hard to judge

yeah Tubbys had two cut outs on the generator, but they didnt last long (a good chance to go and eat) and ended up running a cable out of someones house!

agree about the curfew - doubt its money related

if it was on my doorstep I wouldnt miss it for the world, but i dont think i can mission it again without a bit more creature comforts


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 6, 2014)

Ah damn then I obviously got down there when the power was out  nevermind.

There probably was the same amount of people although I know a lot of people do travel down from wherever especially for it and I think that's increased over recent years.  No surprise really as it is a great event.  I'm sure I'll go next year if it's on.  Glad you had fun, ska


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

nothing does it for me as much as a soundsystem playing out in the open air under the sun and stars... love it... in bristol you get bonus seagulls too  who needs massive pyrotechnic spiders


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2014)

I've always found the atmos gets narkier later on. But whatever


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2014)

ska invita said:


> evening doesnt mean night had fallen - it doesnt get dark till nearly 10... at least one was around 6pm as i saw the ambulance and police dealing with it


 
That makes it worse.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 6, 2014)

Had no idea *any* of this was happening ... we avoided it all. We visited several systems and all were properly laid back with nice tunage. 

Saying that, we were in the going homewards pub towards Temple Meads well ahead of 8:30 pm ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 6, 2014)

We may have been at Negus Melody at a different time from you ska invita -- nice mellow sounds when we were there, the odd rewind (annoying!) but mostly the well rootsy tunes were left alone to get on, and lots of dub with 'em  

Excellent for us that there was a (Ital) VEGAN stall next door, we're not vegans ourselves, but even for lightweight veggies like us, food around the Carnival was highly chicken etc dominated ....that's to be expected I suppose! Really tasty/full dishes of food from Ital man anyway ....

As for beer, we gave up on any ale hopes and just bought Dragon Stout   and cans of Scrumpy Jack from the shops


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> We may have been at Negus Melody at a different time from you ska invita -- nice mellow sounds when we were there, the odd rewind (annoying!) but mostly the well rootsy tunes were left alone to get on, and lots of dub with 'em
> 
> Excellent for us that there was a (Ital) VEGAN stall next door, we're not vegans ourselves, but even for lightweight veggies like us, food around the Carnival was highly chicken etc dominated ....that's to be expected I suppose! Really tasty/full dishes of food from Ital man anyway ....
> 
> As for beer, we gave up on any ale hopes and just bought Dragon Stout   and cans of Scrumpy Jack from the shops


yes Negus is normally excellent and i spent the vast majority of my day there last year
and agree about lack of veggie stalls - when i went to hunt for food i finally found an Ital Stew only at the last minute to be told it had fish in it 
thanks for the good tip-off for next time


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2014)

My mate needed more booze and asked where to go. Told him to go round the corner and find someone's front garden


----------



## nogojones (Jul 7, 2014)

Only popped down for a couple of hours had a wander round a bit, couldn't find anyone we were supposed to meet up with as the phones seemed knackered and ended up spending most time at the DMT rig out the back of the Lakota.I always forget how popular balloons are til I go to Bristol

Next year we'll try and get there much earlier and make a gay of it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

> Next year we'll try and get there much earlier and make a gay of it



I think you mean *day*


----------



## nogojones (Jul 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I think you mean *day*



or maybe both


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2014)

nogojones said:


> .I always forget how popular balloons are til I go to Bristol


Theres a phd about deindustrialisation and the growth of the balloon industry there for sure


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2014)

nogojones said:


> or maybe both


Pride's next Saturday tbf 

DMT rig was brilliant. Shame you can't take your own booze


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 7, 2014)

Well that was the first time I've been to the Carnival and I was blown away by it. I'd been told by a number of people that it was much smaller than Notting Hill so my expectations were all wrong. Yes it is smaller but it still a busy beast of a carnival marauding over numerous streets and open spaces.  Our day started with a quick stop off at The Red Bull stage, which I found largely disappointing but then I don't expect to hear that type of music at Carnival. But clearly a lot of young people do and the crowd seemed happy enough. We quickly departed though and found ourselves at Ghetto Force Movement, this was more like it! Then on to King Kong, wow the DJ's there looked like they we're having fun, sat up in the pod looking over the crowd.  Then wandered around a few other sounds taking in the atmosphere before heading to Negus.  In fact ska invita we were there the same time as you, but my mobile had run out of juice by then so didn't get your messages until the next day! Also saw William of Walworth at one point too from a far. By 10pm we were back at Ghetto Force Movement to see the night out.  The music was quiet by this time. In fact you could hear the crowds singing along to the tunes louder than the actual tunes themselves. Quite surreal at times tbh. But they rinsed though Jungle, Garage and Reggae and there was a up for it crowd so all good.

We loved the carnival and saw no trouble at all.  We also spent the Sunday exploring the rest of Bristol, what a bloody lovely place! 

I whole heartedly recommend staying in a hotel too Ska, I was so ready to rest by the time midnight came round.

I'll be going next year for sure.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2014)

so close yet so far....really glad you had a good one... next time!
yeah my legs were wobbling by midnight...flat feet doesnt help...wanted nothing more than a nice sit down  will hotel it up next time for sure


----------



## Enviro (Jul 7, 2014)

I was at Negus for most of the day. I may have been there when you heard the shouty MC ska invita, I popped my ear plugs in again at that point and continued to enjoy the awesome roots and the feeling of my wind pipe and chest cavity vibrating . Checked out Maasai Warrior a couple of times, and had a bit of a wander, but kept coming back to Negus. I also checked out the garden party, but they were playing bouncy carnival music when I got there - sort of like UK funky but more bouncy and ravey... Ended up in a house party at Stokes Croft which got unbearably busy - though was really enjoying the record label boss of Room 237 playing some awesome techno, before my mate changed up that vibe with some Vengaboys  . Was finished and back at my mates place by about 1.30AM. Looking forward to next year 

Real shame about the violence. I didn't see anything untoward until leaving the house party at Stokes Croft where police were attending someone lying on the pavement - don't know what happened. Hope they are ok.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2014)

Little snippet from Tubbys


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2014)

One of the stabbings was in bloody Eastville!


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2014)

Where?


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2014)

Argyle Street, other side of Fishponds Road from Eastville Health Centre.


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2014)

About five mins walk from me then


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 7, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Theres a phd about deindustrialisation and the growth of the balloon industry there for sure



My sister is not actually up on club culture and asked me why the people upstairs were sat in the garden at 10am on Sunday morning blowing up balloons


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 7, 2014)

Glad you had a good time ska, I did most of my dancing with the asitistv/Passion FM sound system. Apols for the slightly cryptic message, it's the one that plays all the old school soul/funky house I took you to last year. Did try to call but couldn't ring out due to signal problems and I was pretty pissed by then tbh!

Had a great time although the parade was very hot, was pissed off to see that only one other group had actually thought of supplying water en-route to their kids and teachers preferring to showboat to the crowd than actually notice clearly distressed kids. I have let the organisers know about this. Fair play to the local Adventists though who were supplying free water about half way round. I actually had to stop one of the prancing ninnies behind us to get some for her kids.

Spent some time by the youth stage and got to see some of the older kids I work with perform which was great and caught up with loads of old mates over the day so was pretty good fun for me.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> One of the stabbings was in bloody Eastville!



Reported in the BP as Easton in their oh-so-subtle way, makes you wonder how far a radius 'carnival-related' extends to.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2014)

only got your message after midnight by which time i was already with my mind on getting home - some serious backlog on texts that day... congrats on all your hardwork BA, i hope its appreciated.

do you know anything about the finances of the whole thing? how much they are adrift, what it is they have to pay for, that kind of thing... im quite curious about that


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 8, 2014)

ska invita said:


> only got your message after midnight by which time i was already with my mind on getting home - some serious backlog on texts that day... congrats on all your hardwork BA, i hope its appreciated.
> 
> do you know anything about the finances of the whole thing? how much they are adrift, what it is they have to pay for, that kind of thing... im quite curious about that



They are a charity and should have accounts online. Too early to say on this year but I'll let you know.


----------



## JTG (Jul 8, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> Reported in the BP as Easton in their oh-so-subtle way, makes you wonder how far a radius 'carnival-related' extends to.


Stopped paying any attention to those clowns when they made Chris Swift redundant. The news pages have been dire for many years


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2014)

night falling over at tubbys, bringing out the best in the sets little flashing lights


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 9, 2014)

Love St Paul's Carnival. Way better than Nottinghill, which always seems to get overcrowded to the point of roadblock. Would've definitely headed down to Bristol for this had I not had other plans that weekend...


----------

